# Have you had luck makeing female tiels talk?



## Nick0333 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have you had luck in training a female cockatiel to talk?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No not in my house...my hubby claims a bird at his dad's house who is female can talk, but I've never heard her say anything. Its harder for females than it is for males, but there are several that can whistle.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

I know of 2 female tiels that say a few words , they say hello and their names, one says about 5 different things


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

No luck here just the cute little squeaks they do hehe


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

I once had a female tiel that could wolf whistle, but mostly they make those cute squeaks like RexiesMuM said. It's so adorable


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a 2 1/2 month old lutino whiteface and was told that it was most likely a female because this mutation usually turns out to be female. This is my first cockatiel, so I'm always open to advice.

Well, at this baby's young age, I think it's male because he can clearly speak. He says 'baby bird' very clearly. I catch him practicing when he sits by himself, but yesterday he actually started saying 'baby bird' while sitting on my shoulder.

Whether my baby is male or female, I couldn't tell yet, but if talking is any clue, it's a male. However, I've even had female sparrows who talked.

My opinion is that if you work at saying simple phrases to the bird over and over and over, I think it could learn your 'song', whether it's male or female. Worth a try!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo doesn't talk, but she mimics kissing noises. It's super cute.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Our female cockatiel that died last month,Katie,we taught to say thank you.She was a cinnamon white faced cockatiel.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

My tiel can whistle two different things including the wolf whistle.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Raheel said:


> My tiel can whistle two different things including the wolf whistle.


Are you sure your 'tiel is a female?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

My female cant talk but she recently started whistling, she can wolf whistle but it is nowhere near as good as my males whistling and her whistles are more squeaky.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally can make some strange two toned whistles, that sound like shes saying my name, but i dont think its intentional. its just funny noises  so no talking females here


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

None here but peachy is a little chatty and tries to copy from the boys so she might


----------

